# Monster Book for Girls feat. Ian Sales



## Mouse (Mar 19, 2012)

I reviewed this book for The Horror Zine. Check it out: http://www.thehorrorzine.com/ReviewFolder/MonsterGirls/monster.html 

Our Ian Sales has a _really_ excellent story in it.


----------



## iansales (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Mouse (Mar 20, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------

